# Is Aria overweight?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pictures may be helpful, but as long as you can feel her ribs easily (but not see them) and she has a nice waist and a tuck up, I don't think she would be overweight. Do you know how big her parents were? She is a very tall female (outside of the standard range) so she could very well be at her ideal weight at 90lbs!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Like Rainheart says, it's difficult without pictures. Pity you didn't get a chance to ask the vet! To compare: my girl is 18 months and weighs about 59 lbs. She is not a big Golden, but by no means small either. She gets 2 cups of Fromms per day, plus a cup of yoghurt and banana (plus probiotics and the such) for lunch. And treats (like apple and bread) during the day. Oh, and one big milkbone at coffee time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pictures might help, but it sounds like she might be at least 10-15 lbs overweight and considering she's so young, this is the worst time for her to be carrying that much weight. 

At 24", she is oversized for a female, so I would not go below 70 pounds with her. Her ideal weight, depending on her bone structure might be a healthy 75-78 pounds. 

Just for example... 

My Danny was an inch taller than your girl and since he was intact and came from show breeding, he was big boned. His ideal weight was right around 76 pounds. That was his weight when he was in his prime. 

My Jacks is almost an inch shorter than your girl and is an intact male, is big boned (more so than Danny ever was), and has a lot of muscle. He is overweight at 82 pounds and needs to drop down to at least 76-78 pounds. <- I would not fuss so much, except he has HD and needs to keep the weight off.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A female in the correct size range 22 1/2 to 23 1/2 at withers would weigh between 55 and 65 lbs. 

90 pounds sounds around 15 pounds over what she should weigh.

Pro Plan Salmon and Rice is 448 calories per cup. If she is getting three cups that would be 1,344 calories for her daily intake.
That sounds like a lot of calories for a dog that isn't getting a lot of exercise.

Pictures can help but they just are not the same as someone really looking at her in person.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Aria's parents were both quite large.
How do I add photos to a post? I'm usually quite good at this stuff but I can't see how that works. Thanks


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aria said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Aria's parents were both quite large.
> How do I add photos to a post? I'm usually quite good at this stuff but I can't see how that works. Thanks


When you have the new message window open, click on the Paperclip icon and then choose your picture from your computer.

Or upload your pictures to a hosting sight like photobucket and copy the image code into your message.

I would rather see her lean than a little overweight. Can you EASILY feel her ribs, or do you have to press to feel them? If you have to press, then I would cut her food back maybe 1/2 a cup and see if she drops a few pounds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aria*

Aria

Just type a post then arrow down to manage attachments, choose browse and go to the pic you want to post on your Desktop or wherever it is and then choose upload. Then return to post and hit submit reply and your pic should appear.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Continue to feed her the regular food, cut out milkbones, replace with baby carrots. They won't love you less for it. Milkbones dont offer anything but fat. Many times dogs will fill up on the milkbones their owners feed them and cut back on their regular diet which has the stuff they need. It is very easy to contol a dogs weight don't let anyone tell otherwise, it all starts with the hand that feeds them. Good Luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have a dog (like mine) who throws carrots around for a while and then leaves them under the couch where you find them months later... ! 

Milkbones are actually pretty low fat compared to the other biscuit alternatives out there. And biscuits are low fat compared to some of the other snack alternatives (peanut butter stuffed kongs, etc). <- My guys used to get a piece of bread every time they went out for potty. I put an end to that when (1) bread prices went up and (2) I saw each slice of bread has like 90 calories in it!!!! !

The average dog biscuit is 30-60 calories each.

My preference for biscuits would be Old Mother Hubbard, Blue Buffalo, or Wellness. But they do cost a bit more than just regular milkbones. That doesn't matter to me, but it matters to my mom when she picks up stuff for the dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She should be getting 10 calories per pound of desired weight. Our vet said Penny was overweight @ 78 pounds. She's also 24" tall. Our weight goal is 65 pounds so she get a TOTAL of 650 calories per day...that includes all food...kibble, treats, handouts...EVERYTHING!

It does sound like your girl could stand to loose a few pounds. :smooch:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I find measuring out a portion of the daily kibble and using it as the treat doesn't add any additional calories to each day.

Again, if using a kong don't give more kibble just measure out some of the daily normal intake and use that.

When I use peanut butter or yogurt I only use about a teaspoon total. I mix/coat the kibble before putting the kibble into the kong and just use a very thin coat of yogurt or peanut butter at the end then freeze it.

Generally speaking a teaspoon of peanut butter is around 32 calories. A teaspoon of plain yogurt is about 4 calories.
1 tablespoon of peanut butter is about 94 calories
1 tablespoon of yogurt is about 10 calories


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

solinvictus said:


> I find measuring out a portion of the daily kibble and using it as the treat doesn't add any additional calories to each day.


This is exactly what I did. We had a rescue that needed to loose 30 lbs and this helped.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Looks like Aria will be having less food and more exercise. Probably the same for me.
[img]http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=16405[/img]


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My first rescue was the biggest/tallest Goldie I had, about 24' at the shoulders also. The most she ever weighed was 80lbs and that is when we figured out she had a thyroid problem. She got back down to 72lbs which was a great weight for her. Your Aria is a pretty girl


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes... she's carrying too much weight. She's a beautiful girl and will be a lot more comfortable with a lot less weighing down on her heart and joints. 

You could drop her to 2 cups of food and just add 1/2 a cup of green beans to help keep her full. And try to give her only maybe 2 milkbones a day. 

And you can start getting her in for monthly weigh-ins at the vet to make sure you are on the right track.

As far as exercise, if she hasn't been for a walk in a long while, start out light at the beginning (1/2 mile or 15 minutes) for a couple weeks and build on length and time over the next few weeks (get her walking at least 2 miles or 45-60 minutes every day). 

Your golden looks like she is built stocky, so might be best at around 75-78 pounds. But looking at her belly, I am going by the darker fur in gauging where her ribcage is.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

From the picture, I would say she is heavy just because she appears to have swayback- which is the back isn't completely straight and flat. That is usually an indication that she is carrying too much weight.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

She is looking heavy. She will look and feel better when at an ideal weight. She counts on you to keep her healthy and being overweight can cause a lot of health issues down the road....heart, hips, etc. They will age before their time. Ususally when you just cut out the snacks you will be surprised how much she will loose. As said before, measure out her kibble and that is what she gets in the day. You can give it to her in any form. As a meal, snack, treat, reward.... but only the measured amount. Example: If she gets 3 cups of food a day then measure the three cups in a bowl in the morning. Out of that cup take out one cup and feed her breakfast, then use some of the kibble from the bowl as treats or rewards during the day, use the remander at dinner. If after cutting out the treats over a few weeks she is not loosing lower the food amount by a 1/2 cup and repeat ever few weeks until you find her ideal weight. Do not follow the bag directions on how much you feed. They are usually wrong and should be measured how the dog looks. Don't worry about her scale weight because that can be different for every dog depending on size and bone. It is judged by looking and feeling her ribs. You did the right thing asking others because sometime our love blinds us. I have several and they all run around the same weight and size, some eat 1 1/2 cups a day and others 3 cups. They all have different needs. Good Luck


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Many thanks for all the excellent responses. Great bunch of people on this forum. When I said Aria didn't get enough exercise. Even in the darkest coldest winter days with cold and wind and windchill and snow up to your knees, we did still go out twice a day but just a quickie around the block. Now with warmer weather we will get back to longer walks and romps in the dog park.

I think the plan now is to reduce her food, cut out the milkbone, exercise and then after a month have a session with the vet and see how she (and we) are doing.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

How would you prepare the green beans?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

salt free green beans right out of the can or freezer section...no need to heat...mine seem to 'prefer' the canned or fresh over the freezer version.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Back at the vet for a weight check. Says she is probably 12lbs over. Just as suggested in this thread. Now she is on Royal Canin Satiety Support. (very expensive) We will try that for 6 weeks, then another check up. If we can get her weight down we will eventually switch to a cheaper maintenance food. Otherwise she is in good health and enjoying the warmer weather. Actually we are enjoying it, she prefers the cold. But at least she is out more.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I had both Eli and Bailey on that food. It worked wonders for them, they both lost about 10lbs very quickly. Good luck! Let us know how your girl makes out.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

If you still need a treat, for the teeth or just for the love, Natural Choice has a Lite biscut that is only 21 kcal and all natural. Near London it looks like both Pet Valu and Pet Paradise carry Nutro.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck to you and please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Back at the vet after about a month on the new food. She's lost about 2 1/2 lbs so far. Obviously going in the right direction. Guess we'll stay on this regimen for awhile then switch to a cheaper food.
I heard about a new move from the animal nutritionists to go away from kibble and give only raw meat. Hope not. Can't imagine preparing raw meat twice a day for Aria. A bit like working in a zoo


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job! I know it's hard not giving them the extras and all, but their health is worth it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good work getting off Aria's weight. My parents have been feeding their overweight golden Chicken Soup Adult Light. It has the lowest calories for a non-prescription food that we could find. Maybe it would be less expensive alternative for you as well.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good job getting her weight down. Keep on going in that good direction and keep us posted on her progress! I know it can be tricky but you are doing such a great thing for her health, I think its awesome that you are putting so much effort in!


----------



## Bellapuppy (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure if you can get them where you are, but Bella loves sugar snap peas raw. They are crunchy, naturally sweet, and full of fiber. Nearly calorie free.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Folks, Aria had a weigh in at the vet last week after 4 months on the diet. So far she has lost 5.5 lbs. Her weight is now at 90 lbs still a bit heavy but she is looking much better. We're thinking about another 5 lbs to go. 
Maybe it's the summer heat (very hot summer here in Southern Ontario) or just a Golden thing but she doesn't seem to have a huge amount of energy. Likes to sleep a lot! But could that also be because of the low cal diet?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

good progress. I would bet the heat has slowed her down. Could you find some place to take swimming regularly? That's another way to get good exercise but not over heat.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Annual check-up today. Aria is now 41.5 kg (91.5 lb) That now seems to be a stable weight. But we've only been on the new diet for a month (Nature's Choice, Large breed, Weight Maintenance). She had entropion corrected as a puppy which is now causing a few problems with her eye so we have to go back to check on that. Then we might also do a hypothyroidism check. The vet thought her heart rate was a bit slow. So worth checking although I think it is borderline if at all.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was going to suggest you do a thyroid check after reading your comment on her lack of energy.

90lbs to me is overweight for a golden retriever unless the dog is very tall. If she's unable to lose weight even with you trying, that may be indicative of a thyroid problem. Good luck with it! She's a beautiful girl, what a plush looking coat.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's a big puppy!!

This is my 90lb 5 year old male:










He's about 24-25'' tall and 26-28'' long from neck to start of tail.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

Ninde'Gold said:


> That's a big puppy!!
> 
> This is my 90lb 5 year old male:
> 
> ...


That looks about the same as Aria. She is a tall puppy compared to all the other Goldens we meet. And I would say she has about the same tummy shape too. Maybe we worry too much.


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> I was going to suggest you do a thyroid check after reading your comment on her lack of energy.
> 
> 90lbs to me is overweight for a golden retriever unless the dog is very tall. If she's unable to lose weight even with you trying, that may be indicative of a thyroid problem. Good luck with it! She's a beautiful girl, what a plush looking coat.


Maybe we are overreacting. When she is out and about she has lots of play energy with other dogs. I think she is either lazy or smart If there is nothing going on she sleeps. Sounds like a good idea to me. We have to go back for a follow up visit for an eye problem next month so I think we will assess her progress then and see what to do if anything.
Yes she is beautiful and so sweet.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No you are not worrying too much.
I took a call from a long-time client just this weekend. They now have a dog with a limp and were looking for supplements (magic bullets) to make the limp go away.
This is after years of being told why their dog needed to lose weight and being told how to get the weight off.
It is maddening...
A male golden 23-24" tall should weigh in at 65-75 pounds (not 75-85)
She doesn't get bonus weight for being a female (at least that is what my doc says when i get on his scales!) 



Aria said:


> That looks about the same as Aria. She is a tall puppy compared to all the other Goldens we meet. And I would say she has about the same tummy shape too. Maybe we worry too much.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

90 pounds is 25 pounds out of standard for a bitch (almost 40%!). Regardless of how tall she is (and 24" is tall, but not insanely tall), it's very likely that the dog would be healthier if she lost a little. Even moderately overweight dogs live dramatically shorter lives (appx. 15%) and experience some of the common geriatric illnesses much earlier in life.

24", for example, is the max standard size of a male, and 75 pounds is given as the upper end of the weight range. So it's extremely unlikely that your girl should be more than 75-80 pounds, and it's possible that even less would be a good idea.

Try a hands-on exam; it's usually better than eyeballing since a nice dense coat can fill in the places where you'd otherwise see tucks and bones. So you have to go with your hands to find those spots. 

How much waist do you feel behind the last ribs? There should be a significant indent between the ribs and the hips when you feel from the top. Hip bones should be easy to feel and delineate with your hands. There should be a moderate fat pad between the hips, but it shouldn't obscure the bones from being easily found.

Ribs can be felt on all but the most obese dogs. The question is whether you can feel them with only light pressure only a few inches from the spine.

Without seeing or touching your dog, I can only guess based on the shoulder height you've given, which isn't going to make for a very accurate guess. I wouldn't say with absolute certainty that 90 pounds is too heavy. But it's very likely.


----------

